# Cpc-Hi Everyone



## kalesir (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I Am: Cpc And Is Currently Looking For A Job In The District Of Columbia, Virginia And Maryland Area (3mhim, Medisoft) Are The Softwares I Have Been Using. Thanks.


----------



## diamondsolutions (Dec 16, 2008)

*Current Certified Medical Coder Position*

Hi, we are currently looking to fill a Certified Medical Coder position located at our Ft Belvoir, VA location in the Washington, D.C. area.  If you would like more information, please send your resume to zakiya@diamondsolutionsinc.com.  This position requires a minimum of 1-2 years hands-on experience as well as certification.


----------

